# PC-BSD Linux 8.0



## bryn1u (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.itreviews.co.uk/software/s880.htm

It's good to know.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2010)

> PC-BSD 8 is a Linux distribution whose installation process can safely be described as thorough.


Stopped reading after that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

Stopped eating after that.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 6, 2010)

I wanna hit faces x(


----------



## foldingstock (Apr 6, 2010)

I have heard Windows 7 is also a nice Linux distro. </sarcasm>


----------



## psycho (Apr 6, 2010)

foldingstock said:
			
		

> I have heard Windows 7 is also a nice Linux distro. </sarcasm>


yes it is very nice, i just don't like C:\Windows\system32 part


----------



## lyuts (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, nice start there. I want to see author of that article and how he has been writing this (his aspect).


----------



## psycho (Apr 6, 2010)

you won't see him soon xD


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 6, 2010)

Considering the cluelessness of the author, the article is a great testament in ease of installation and use of PC-BSD.  Everything worked and he had no issues.

I've never had anyone that clueless who could install the operating system and use the software that well with any linux OS.


----------



## Oxyd (Apr 6, 2010)

> You perhaps wouldn't equate it to Ubuntu in that department, but it's hard to see people getting particularly puzzled by it.


I think the author has been "puzzled" by a few things..

Cowards don't even allow to add comments to that review.


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The author admitted his blunder and fixed it. I agree with previous comments that this review is an indication how easy for novices PC BSD 8 is indeed.


----------



## gpatrick (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?p=31074#post31074

The article has been updated by an email from BSDfan666.


----------



## expl (Apr 7, 2010)

> It's some way removed from distributions based on the bleeding edge of Linux



Doh! (did he mean "remote"?)


----------

